# advice on glass plate corners



## Flame Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

I am going to cut glasses for my sump baffles. Any idea how much in the two bottom corners (1/4", 1/8"???) I need to chip to snug fit to the sump silicone.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

1/4" should be more than enough. You could always fill it in with silicone after.


----------

